# Eyeshadow Matching



## Back2MAC (May 4, 2008)

I'm new, and its time to restock my makeup collection (along with shoes and clothing) after leaving the corporate world for a while to do grad school.

I used to be a NC40-something (I think).  I just checked my concealer and its an NW40.  I started using the Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Caramel and the Dream Matte Powder in Hazelnut.

The only eyeshadow technique a MAC makeup artist taught me was using honeylust, mulch, and liner.  Thats my standard "professional" eye.  My major question is this:  I've seen people say don't match your eyeshadow to your clothes.  I have this pretty coral dress that I would do a coral eyeshadow or a coral lip with.  What colors would you choose?  

I plan on going to buy more eyeshadow this week, and get some foundation or powder.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 5, 2008)

Ugh who said don't match your eyeshadow to your clothes?  That's how I got into MAC a few years ago cause I started wearing Hollister and A&F and they had to many pretty colors and stuff in their shirts I wanted to match, it was like having another accessory.

Anyway, try this website out: MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 12/17/07
I've been looking at it to resist the urge of burying shadows I rarely use into the obscurity of my makeup case lol.


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2008)

The whole "match your makeup to your clothes" thing is a hard one.  Sometimes it looks nice and sometimes it looks ridiculous.  I think it's great to wear colors in the same family just in a darker or lighter shade.  Honestly, I would go for a gold or bronze look with a coral dress.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 5, 2008)

I would say yeah, it looks ridiculous if you have just one wash of color over your eye to match your outfit.  But if you've got other shades in the mix that look well with it, it's okay to me.  Maybe a pop of the color in your inner corners and blend it out with other complimentary darker colors for an evening look in the OP's case.


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 5, 2008)

I agree with Tashona Helena


----------



## Back2MAC (May 5, 2008)

Thanks -

I totally thought it was ok to "kinda" match up clothes and shadow colors, but I wanted to get other's opinions.  Going back to work, I always feel that I stick out as a woman of color, and then if I go beyond neutral shadows I really feel like I stick out.  I would think that using colors similar or complimentary to clothinig would be an acceptable work look.

I bought the 88-palette eyeshawdow thing to give me more color options until I by those colors in MAC shadows, but I'm not finding the color payoff as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 6, 2008)

I love when makeup matches clothes...but just lips or eyes, not the whole thing.  That gets a bad rap, but I love doing it and seeing it!


----------



## aziajs (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Back2MAC* 

 
_Thanks -

I totally thought it was ok to "kinda" match up clothes and shadow colors, but I wanted to get other's opinions.  Going back to work, I always feel that I stick out as a woman of color, and then if I go beyond neutral shadows I really feel like I stick out.  I would think that using colors similar or complimentary to clothinig would be an acceptable work look.

I bought the 88-palette eyeshawdow thing to give me more color options until I by those colors in MAC shadows, but I'm not finding the color payoff as good as I thought it would be._

 
Well go for and use your best judgement.  If you work in a corporate environment just be mindful that as you said you already stand out and you're being watched.  You don't want to be the black women who's sky blue  eyeshadow matched her sky blue outfit.  That's an exaggeration (to a degree) but I am sure you understand what I am saying.


----------



## Back2MAC (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well go for and use your best judgement. If you work in a corporate environment just be mindful that as you said you already stand out and you're being watched. You don't want to be the black women who's sky blue eyeshadow matched her sky blue outfit. That's an exaggeration (to a degree) but I am sure you understand what I am saying._

 

I definitely understand.  In no way am I trying to do a lot of makeup, but just a little color to pull together the outfits.

Thanks.


----------



## Boelvira (May 6, 2008)

there is a guy on youtube that has make up advise and he did a thing on the color wheel. when he talks about it its more for matching eye colors or 2 or more eyeshadows to each other. no i shouldn't say match...its more like picking colors that "go" with each other if that makes any sense. 


YouTube - Color Theory Part 1

YouTube - Color Theory & Wheel Part 2


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 8, 2008)

You should wear a primer (urban decay) or a paint pot before putting on those eyeshadows they should give you more of a pop.


----------



## dazzle (Jul 31, 2008)

i reckon simplicity and elegance should be considered except going on a night out. use less dramatic highlighter (soba) as it helps to play down a bold lid colour for daytime look. 

Patina on browbone is also a great colour to make ur eye colour pop


----------

